# Shuttlecraft Forensic Study Diorama c. 1979



## StarshipClass

Star Trek diorama using converted 1/35th army figures and some scratchbuilt and kitbashed parts:












Rear view showing shuttlecraft on large antigrav field generator (which lights up).


----------



## StarshipClass

A close-up of the investigators at work:











A female science department crewmember investigates a large hole ripped through the forward viewport:


----------



## StarshipClass

Here's an investigator pulling a body out of the rear of the shuttlecraft. This fellow has a support going up his side and through his arm which was created from putty:











Here's a close-up of the forensic robot at work. I suppose I was influenced by "Star Wars" when including this device:


----------



## StarshipClass

Andorian crewmember (inspired by the episode "Yesteryear") with one antenna broken off (couldn't find it anywhere!):


----------



## StarshipClass

Elderly admiral talks to Lt. Kyle hard at work:












Elderly admiral and Lt. Kyle. Note anti-grav units in background. I figured these to be slightly more primitive than the ones shown in _ST:TMP_:


----------



## WarpCore Breach

Dang, that's cool!!  

Well done! :thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass

^^Thank-you, kind sir!


----------



## fokkerpilot

:thumbsup:Mighty Fine work Perfesser !!!


----------



## StarshipClass

Thanks, fokker! It was a lot of fun. There wasn't much Trek back then and I had to invent my own.


----------



## theirishavenger

That is COOL!! I love it! What is the story behind why the shuttle was lost? And what is the alcove thingy the admiral and Lt. Kyle are in? Jeffries tube? Is this on the hangar deck?


----------



## CaptFrank

Hey Perfesser!
That's great! :thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass

^^Thanks, y'all!

The idea was that it was on the hangar deck or on a service deck just below. 

The shuttle was lost after an attack and left floating in space. The hits on it were meant to replicate phaser hits. 

Lt. Kyle is repairing a power conduit below the deck having to do with servicing the shuttlecraft. The admiral (present for the investigation) is bugging Kyle with old space stories while he's trying to work.


----------



## WarpCore Breach

Perfesser, when did you build this??

Also: what kind of 1/35 military figures did you use? I am going to have to modify a boatload of them for the TOS Bridge model - that one looks just too sparse without having people in there. The supplied figures in that kit just aren't enough, etc. I am having trouble finding suitable figures, most current figures have outfits that will require so much modifications that I passed over those ones. Found some WW II American and German ones that have some starting possibilities. And I have more than one Bridge to deal with as well! I built 2, years ago. One OOB, and the other as complete. Of course, that was well before I knew about the inaccuracies of that model, but oh well! I didn't necessarily build the _Enterprise_ bridge, but it IS a _Constitution_-type! But both have not fared all that well over the years and will need repair and refinishing. One I tried an experimental scheme on and it's hideous. You don't want to see what it looks like!!

Back to your diorama - nice story regarding Kyle and the Admiral! It's mini-vignettes within the overall setting that helps add "human" interest (the presence of non-Humans notwithstanding) to the whole things and helps draw the viewer's interest to various parts of the diorama.


----------



## StarshipClass

WarpCore Breach said:


> Perfesser, when did you build this??


Around 1979 or 1980 when I was 18 years old. I improved the lighting a few years later. (Sorry I don't show it lit up. My 6V adaptor is at work.)



> Also: what kind of 1/35 military figures did you use?


I used the standard Monogram WWII soldiers. Heavy mods were done to the female figure. Some of the figures didn't have a lot of equipment on them and were therefore easier to work with. If you have a Dremel tool, it should be short work to grind/cut off the unnecessary stuff. 

I used Squadron green putty to make the proper uniforms and other add-on modifications. (Today, I'd use MagicSculpt.) The pants and boots were left pretty much as is since they pretty closely matched the STOS uniforms. The figures came with a choice of helmets/hats so the heads had to be completed with putty. I probably overdid the hair with the '70s hairstyles.

There are probably a lot of figures out there now that would prove an easier starting point but you probably won't get much cheaper than WWII figures since they're so ubiquitous.

You're exactly right about the bridge kit being too sparse in crew complement. That kit just screams for more personnel. The great thing about the WWII figures is that they come with a variety of mix and match arm and leg poses with plenty of seated crew.

The great thing about the bridge kit is that it's a diorama out of the box. You should have a lot of fun designing an interesting assortment of crewmembers to fill it out.


----------

